# Pricing



## CianOReilly (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Guys.

I've been asked to shoot the launch party of a rugby festival that will be held the end of May. The launch party is tomorrow, so they want me to go along and get a lot of social shots and photos of the mascots outside the bar which is supporting them. They'll all be uploaded onto their facebook page (which has over 43,000 likes right now) and their website, and some might be used for publicity in the local newspapers.

I've never shot something on this scale before, so I'm really not sure what to charge.

What would be an appropriate rate for something like this?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2014)

Gigs like this are a 'straight time' charge for me, so $125 (83 Euro)/hour, BUT...  that is probably not going to work for you since your costs for doing business are going to be a LOT different than mine.


----------

